# [REQUEST] Can someone make a fake/nude/naked edit of this picture? [NSFW]



## Kosser

*.*


----------



## Forkie

I doubt it.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Is this your picture? If so, why didn't you get that shot, instead of asking for someone to do a fake nude edit? I don't even know who does that kind of stuff, honestly...


----------



## mishele

Dang it...........did I miss something? lol


----------



## RauschPhotography

Getting the impression they were probably a troll, either that or not the brightest.. :er:


----------



## mishele

I would of loved to edit the picture for him!!  lol


----------



## RauschPhotography

mishele said:


> I would of loved to edit the picture for him!!  lol


 
I couldn't even tell the age of the girl.. Let alone do I know the motives of the OP. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## mishele

Oh geez.............I was just going to draw circle w/ dots.......lol But if she was under age.....that's messed up.


----------



## RauschPhotography

mishele said:


> Oh geez.............I was just going to draw circle w/ dots.......lol But if she was under age.....that's messed up.


 
I agree. As I said, I have no idea how old this girl was--looks can be deceiving! I just think it's a really stupid request, that's all.


----------

